# Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz



## Meowth (Feb 17, 2015)

[size=+2]*Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz*[/size]



Totodile said:


> 2vs2 single
> Style: Set
> Damage Cap: 40%
> DQ: 1 week
> ...


*Totodile's active squad*

 *Sobek* the male Totodile <Torrent> @ Mystic Water
 *Sekhmet* the female Shinx <Intimidate> @ Shuca Berry
 *Camazotz* the female Zubat <Inner Focus>
 *Ganymede* the male Ralts <Trace> @ Dawn Stone
 *Anput* the female Riolu <Inner Focus>
 *Baí Zé* the male Absol <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Hel* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Sin* the male Cleffa <Magic Guard> @ Soothe Bell
 *Korra* the female Froakie <Protean> @ Ice Gem
 *Perry* the male Honedge <No Guard>


*Emperor_Evulz's active squad*

 *Amotherasu* the male Larvesta <Flame Body>
 *Yogurt* the female Solosis <Magic Guard>
 *Leaf* the female Eevee <Adaptability>
 *Mystery * the female Skrelp <Adaptability>
 *Fluffy* the male Aron <Sturdy>
 *Flynntlock* the male Clauncher <Mega Launcher>
 *Bumbles* the male Weedle <Shield Dust>

The random number thingy declares that:

~ Totodile sends out
~ Emperor_Evulz sends out and attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Totodile (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh there you are, Perry!


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 18, 2015)

Alright, Amotherasu, you can win this dear. Burn the target alive with* Flame Charge*, then lower his attack with *Will-O-Wisp*, and end it by concentrating with *Calm Mind*. If at any point the opponent uses Protect, use *Harden* to shield yourself.

*Flame Charge/Harden ~ Will-O-Wisp/Harden ~ Calm Mind*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 18, 2015)

Put up a Substitute. Then Dance as befits a Sword like yourself. Finally, hit him with some rocks.

*Substitute (20%) ~ Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 18, 2015)

Normally a rather quiet and sleepy mountain town, today Pewter City was a hive of activity... if that hive were one in the process of having a bear rake it open with its claws to steal the sweet honey within. A crowd of angry novice trainers had convened outside the tightly-closed doors of Pewter Gym, furiously berating the poor fellow stationed outside the doors to attempt to turn them away.

"I'm sorry, champs-in-making," the flustered guide cried above the uproar, "but the Gym has been, uh, acquired for the day by a... very influential body. Brock will not be seeing any challengers for the rest of the day."
"But I've come all the way from Pallet Town!" yelled a Youngster, the rather quiet red-capped boy to his side nodding in agreement.
"I can only apologise.... perhaps you could all go on through Mt Moon and jump ahead to the Cascadebadge?..."
"We tried that!" fumed a Bug Catcher, hurling his net to the ground in anguish. "Some loser just keeps grabbing us and dragging us back here!"

Within the Gym, though, all this consternation was thoroughly muted, allowing those inside to proceed undisturbed with their battle at the general public's expense. Standing on the plinth beside Gym Leader Brock (who had insisted on being present during the match to ensure against the destruction of his beloved gym, having heard enough about these Asber types to be more than a little apprehensive of such an outcome) was the referee, who at the Leader's okay blew a whistle to command the trainers to send out. 

Totodile was first to react, hurling her ball into the air where it burst into a shower of red light, Perry the Honedge phasing into existence below. Considering this choice, her opponent Emperor_Evulz elected to send forth her Larvesta. The two traded the standard smack talk to work each other up while the trainers gave them their orders, and with a final, reluctant nod from Brock, the battle was underway.

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round One=* [] 

*Totodile*














Perry 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: No Guard
_whetting his blade keenly on the rocks._
Condition: none
Substitute (20%) ~ Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*










Amotherasu 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Flame Body
_picking a good crack to crawl into._
Condition: none
Flame Charge/Harden ~ Will-O-Wisp/Harden ~ Calm Mind


Nippy as she was compared to a lump of possessed steel, Amotherasu decided straight away that extra speed was never a bad thing. And look at the way her opponent was lumbering around! She could run circles around him, and showing off that fact would definitely earn her some early intimidation points. Flames burst from her fluffy hide, and her little legs scuttled double-time to carry her towards Perry in a tiny blur of flame. Before he could react she was upon him, tackling him in a burst of orange flame and zipping off before he could counter her, propelled by the limberness her little jog had given her.

Clanging dully on the stone floor as he failed to swipe at his fleeing adversary, Perry elected for a more defensive route. Any attempt at catching that cowardly caterpillar was futile for the moment anyway. He shone with a white light made of life essence, channeling rocks from the floor to mesh together in the air before him into his own image. When his golem was complete, he transferred the life force he had summoned into it, whereupon it slowly and clunkily came to life, lumbering in front of its creator and staying put like a stalwart bodyguard.

Amotherasu snickered. _Now_ who was the cowardly one, hiding behind a living shield? Scoffing, she lifted her frontmost legs, forming a ghostly orange sphere between them that glowed eerily brightly. It spiraled slowly across the room, swooping and diving in an erratic pattern before streaking down towards Perry, stopped only by his substitute leaping to action and swatting it out of the air.

Infuriated by this blatant attempted assault on his person, Perry started preparing himself to get even. His blade whirled intricately in the air as he fired himself up with a war dance, his substitute following suit, their blades clashing together and grinding Perry's to a much finer cutting edge that could leave a much nastier scratch than before.

Amotherasu remained much more serene, her eyes gently closing to block out the outside world. She began clearing her mind, emptying it of any intrusive thoughts until an aura of calm surrounded her, amplifying her concentration and boosting her mental abilities.

Perry's answer to this was to lodge himself violently in the nearest boulder, his razor-sharp blade cleanly sinking hilt-deep into the stone without resistance. He braced his tassel against the side of the boulder and wrenched himself back out, splitting it into huge chunks as he did and hefting them one by one into the air. Amotherasu quickly brought her attention back to the physical realm, scuttling to and fro to dodge the boulders as they plowed back into the ground around her, but was just a hair too slow. A rain of huge stones crashed into her body, painfully crushing her against the hard ground and leaving her pinned under a great pile of shattered rock. She struggled out of the mound and flopped limply to the ground before it, settling down for a breather before the second round.​ 

*Totodile*














Perry  
Health: 71% | Energy: 84%
Ability: No Guard
_proudly inspecting his blade._
Condition: Atk+2
Substitute (20%) ~ Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide

*Perry's Substitute*

Health: 20%

*Emperor_Evulz*










Amotherasu 
Health: 83% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Flame Body
_already aching all over._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+1
Flame Charge ~ Will-O-Wisp ~ Calm Mind

*Referee's notes
*~ the substitute absorbed Will-o-Wisp.
~ I'm assuming the Rock-type boost is intended to be factored in after all other calculations rather than applying to base damage and energy values. If not I'll adjust the numbers, which will only mean one extra point of damage anyway.
* 
Calculations
*~ Flame Charge: 9% damage, 3% energy.
~ Substitute: 20% damage (self), 10% energy.
~ Will-o-Wisp: 3% energy
~ Swords Dance: 2% energy
~ Calm Mind: 2% energy
~ Rock Slide: 17% damage, 4% energy.

*Next round
*~ Totodile attacks
~ Emperor_Evulz attacks​


----------



## Totodile (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, it's factored after the other calculations.

Nice going, Perry! Let's keep at it. Rock Slide some more, just for fun. If she Protects, or if you hit the damage cap, use Swords Dance instead.

*Rock Slide/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 19, 2015)

Well well, looks like things won't be easy. Let's get a little creative now, use *String Shot* to catch the Rock Slide and hold them in place, then hit the sub with a *Flamethrower* and *Flame Charge* If you manage to destroy the sub with only Flamethrower, or get a clear enough shot at Perry, use Will-O-Wisp instead 

*String Shot ~ Flamethrower ~ Flame Charge/Wil-O-Wisp*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 20, 2015)

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Two=* [] 

*Totodile*














Perry  
Health: 71% | Energy: 84%
Ability: No Guard
_proudly inspecting his blade._
Condition: Atk+2
SRock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide/Swords Dance

*Perry's Substitute*





Health: 20%

*Emperor_Evulz*














Amotherasu 
Health: 83% | Energy: 92%
Ability: Flame Body
_already aching all over._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+1
String Shot ~ Flamethrower ~ Flame Charge/Will-o-Wisp


The crippling pain assaulting Amotherasu's nerves had just barely begun to die when the second round was started. He needed to buy more time, he realised in a panic; he did _not _want to take another pile of rocks to the face. In his inaction, Perry had taken the initiative and begun hefting leftover rocks, and flustering for some means of protection, Amotherasu panicked and spat a stream of thread at the rock as it sailed towards him. He let out a joyous click with his mandibles as the force of the thread slowed the rock, causing it to drop lamely out of the air and crash to the ground a few inches short of its mark.

Unfortunately for him, the rest of the rocks pelted towards him suffered no such resistance. A mere second after his celebration another plowed into his side, sending him sprawling across the ground into the trajectory of two more rocks that slammed down onto him. He hissed in pain and anger, throwing the rocks off and releasing an angry plume of flames from his body.

His threatening display failed to perturb Perry, who jeered at the bruised and battered little pre-moth however much vitriol he spat at him. His rage reaching boiling point, Amotherasu sprang towards his foe with a squeal of rage, flames blaring from every orifice and a jet of them blasting out at Perry. The flames just barely began to lick at Perry's hide when his substitute sprang in front of him. Amotherasu hissed and increased the intensity of the blast, attempting to blow the substitute out of the way and reach his true target, but it proved immovable, and finally he gave up. At the very least he seemed to have dealt a major blow to his little pet, large chunks of rock having been dislodged by her assault. It seemed almost ready to fall apart.

Just as he was musing this, another shower of rocks hurtled into hisbody, among them the small yet still painful boulders liberated from Perry's substitute by his fiery breath. He was powerless to do anything but wince, taking yet another pummeling with merely a weak, pitiful squeal in protest.

Staggering away from the most recent pile of rocks to encase him, Amotherasu swatted the stars out of his eyes and gritted his mandibles against the pain. He had to start hitting back, and he had to do it quickly before that damned substitute got in the way again. Flames blazing out of his fur once again, he rushed at Perry, trying his best to duck around the substitute, but even at death's door it proved determined to protect its master to the bitter end. It flung itself in front of Amotherasu, sacrificing itself as he ploughed straight through its body and reduced it to aggregate, his momentum reduced just enough to bring him to a grinding halt inches from Perry.

As if to avenge his faithful protector, Perry instantly struck back, swooping away to the nearest boulder he hadn't already broken up and hurling it at the ceiling. At the head of the Gym, Brock opened his mouth to ready a complaint when it dinged his state-of-the-art retracting ceiling panels, but it merely shattered into pieces against them. Too sore to even attempt to dodge, Amotherasu braced for the rain of boulders that duly came pouring down on top of him. To his surprise, they hurt much less than before; it still hurt like hell, but a comforting numbness fell on him before he sank into the pure agony of the last two assaults he'd suffered. Strange, but he wasn't complaining.​ 

*Totodile*














Perry  
Health: 71% | Energy: 69%
Ability: No Guard
_"this is easy~"_
Condition: Atk+2
Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Amotherasu 
Health: 43% [CAPPED] | Energy: 83%
Ability: Flame Body
_"ow, ow, OW."_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+2
String Shot ~ Flamethrower ~ Flame Charge

*Referee's notes
*~ String Shot just involves tying up a target with a single strand of silk, so I don't really buy that it could be used to stop a whole rock slide, sorry. Something like Spider Web could maybe make a strong net of silk to hold all the rocks up, but the best I could convince myself String Shot could do is knock one of the rocks away, so I had it shave a couple of points off the first Rock Slide's base damage.
~ why do i keep calling amotherasu a girl aaa
~ the third Rock Slide hit the cap.

*Calculations
*~ String Shot: 1% energy
~ Rock Slide #1: 13% damage, 5% energy.
~ Flamethrower: 16% damage, 4% energy.
~ Rock Slide #2: 17% damage, 5% energy.
~ Flame Charge: 12% damage, 4% energy.
~ Rock Slide #3: 10% damage (capped), 5% energy.

*Next round
*~ Emperor_Evulz attacks
~ Totodile attacks​


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 24, 2015)

Don't worry Amoth, hang in there! Show Perry some flames with *Flamethrower*, and *Calm Mind* if he uses anything that'll stop your attack, like Protect!

*Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 24, 2015)

Let's soften up those Flamethrowers with some rain - the ceiling should accommodate you - and follow that up with some rocks. Rocks are fun.

*Rain Dance ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 26, 2015)

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Three=* [] 

*Totodile*














Perry  
Health: 71% | Energy: 69%
Ability: No Guard
_"this is easy~"_
Condition: Atk+2
Rain Dance ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Amotherasu 
Health: 43% | Energy: 83%
Ability: Flame Body
_"ow, ow, OW."_
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+2
Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind ~ Flamethrower/Calm Mind


The feeling slowly restored itself to Amotherasu's body as the third round opened, the severity of his injuries once more making itself apparent. Meanwhile, Perry barely had a scratch on him. The Larvesta ground his mandibles together testily; he had a lot of ground to make up. Blowing flames from his body, he pounced, jets of fire erupting from his mouthparts and immolating the Honedge's body.

Perry recoiled, whirling in the air in panic; part of his tassel had begun to smoulder from the roasting, soon to go up completely in flames if he didn't do something. He tried to calm himself and began to twirl more rhythmically, and with a final frenzied pirouette the sound of pattering rain thudded down from the roof of the gym. The referee leaned back towards the back wall, grabbing a crank and turning it disinterestedly, to which the retracting ceiling hatch slowly creaked into motion and slid open. Rain rushed down into the gym, dousing Perry's burning tassel and drenching a heavily displeased Amotherasu.

Thunder cracked in the gloomy grey sky above, the thick clouds hurling rain down into the gym at an ungodly rate. Amotherasu tried in vain to shake the moisture out of his fluff, infuriated to find that it soaked him far quicker than he could shed it. Abandoning such endeavours, he went ahead with another fiery retort, spewing flames all over Perry's equally drenched body. The Larvesta's drenched body offered a much weaker flame than usual, and the coat of water between Perry and the flames warded off the attack for a time, but the veil soon evaporated in the intense heat, exposing him to a fair portion of the damage all the same.

Inspecting himself for any ignition, Perry retaliated, swinging his blade at a nearby boulder and cleaving it in twain. He tossed the upper section into the air and struck it down, splitting it into pieces and showering them down on his foe. Amotherasu countered with a third blast of flame before they slammed down on her body, Perry pausing only for a moment to recoil from the Flamethrower before impaling the remaining half-boulder. No sooner had Amotherasu struggled out from under the rocks than he hefted it, too, onto her, shattering it into pebbles over her head. Amotherasu screeched pathetically, convulsing from the agony coursing through her battered and broken body, the revelation that she wasn't going to make it growing ever more inescapable.


*Totodile*














Perry  
Health: 33% | Energy: 54%
Ability: No Guard
_looking forward to his impending knockout._
Condition: Atk+2
Rain Dance ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Amotherasu 
Health: 9% | Energy: 71%
Ability: Flame Body
_ready to drop._
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+2
Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower ~ Flamethrower

*Referee's notes
*~ three commands in one paragraph! That's a new personal lack-of-effort record.
~ it is raining (3 more actions).

*Calculations
*~ Rain Dance: 5% energy
~ Flamethrower #1: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Rock Slide #1: 17% damage, 5% energy
~ Flamethrower #2: 11% damage, 4% energy
~ Rock Slide #1: 17% damage, 5% energy
~ Flamethrower #3: 11% damage, 4% energy

*Next round
*~ Totodile attacks
~ Emperor_Evulz attacks​


----------



## Totodile (Feb 26, 2015)

You're close, Perry! Let's seal the deal. Use Rock Slide to make sure he goes down. If he Protects, use Swords Dance.

*Rock Slide/Swords Dance x3*


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 26, 2015)

You can sleep soon sweetie, just use your last amount of strength to burn him with *Will-o-wisp*, and *Flamethrower *if you succeed.

*Will-o-wisp/Flamethrower x 3*


----------



## Meowth (Feb 28, 2015)

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Four=* []  *

Totodile*














 Perry 
 Health: 33% | Energy: 54%
 Ability: No Guard
_looking forward to his impending knockout._ 
Condition: Atk+2
 Rock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide/Swords Dance ~ Rock Slide/Swords Dance  *

Emperor_Evulz
*














Amotherasu 
 Health: 9% | Energy: 71%
 Ability: Flame Body
_ready to drop._ 
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+2 
Will-o-Wisp/Flamethrower ~ Will-o-Wisp/Flamethrower ~ Will-o-Wisp/Flamethrower

​   The ongoing sensation of torrential rain onto his sore and broken body was the only thing keeping Amotherasu conscious. Groaning to himself in agony, he struggled to drag himself to his feet, but they quickly buckled and threw him back onto his belly, his wounds having rendered him almost immobile. Summoning all the strength he could yet muster, he wiggled his antennae, a point of blue light materialising at the tip of his central one and ballooning into a ghostly glowing sphere. It wound its way through the air in wide spirals, unperturbed by the rain, and swung into Perry, exploding against his body in a flurry of indigo flames.  

Even under the cooling rain, the heat was intense, and the water insufficient to quench it before it inflicted an angry red burn on its target. Perry hissed, swiveling his eye down to inspect it. As he growled with pain, his eye span back towards his wounded assailant, narrowing in hatred. That caterpillar needed to go. _Right now_. Furiously he hacked at another stone, trying his best to ignore the pain the impact on the hard material left on his somehow-tender blade, swatting chunks of rock at Amotherasu as he hewed them away. One by one they pelted her, her shriek of pain getting more and more laboured with each hit, before Perry made his finishing touch, slotting himself under the boulder and prying it into the air, hurtling it across the room right down onto Amotherasu's body. The air was silent but for the pattering of rain against the ground as the trainers waited for any sign of Amotherasu clawing her way to freedom, until Emperor_Evulz finally shook her head and recalled her unconscious bug.

*
Totodile
*














Perry 
 Health: 30% | Energy: 49%
 Ability: No Guard 
_sore, but pleased with himself._ 
Condition: Atk+2. Burned (3% damage per round, -3% damage from physical attacks) 
Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Amotherasu 
 Health: 0% | Energy: 68% 
Ability: Flame Body _
knocked out!_ 
Condition: SpAtk+1, SpDef+1, Spd+2 
Will-o-Wisp
​ *Referee's notes* 
~ it is raining (2 more actions). 
~ I'm not sure whether to count this round as just a single action, since it ended early, or as a full three for determining the remaining duration of the rain, but the former seems more sensible so I'm going for that.  

*Calculations* 
~ Will-o-Wisp: 3% energy 
~ Rock Slide: 14% damage, 5% energy  

*Next round* 
~ Emperor_Evulz sends out and attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 28, 2015)

It's okay Mothy, you did your best, now rest well!

*grabs ball from backpack*

I think it's time for you to show yourself. Go, *Mystery*. Sneak up on Perry with *Feint Attack*, then hit him twice with *Shadow Bal*l before he can escape you. If he tries to protect himself,  buff yourself with *Acid Armour.*

*Feint Attack/Acid Armour ~ Shadow Ball/Acid Armour ~ Shadow Ball/Acid Armour*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 28, 2015)

Keep at it, Perry! You can still land a good hit, so chuck some rocks at her as long as you're conscious. Rocks are always fun.

*Rock Slide x3*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 2, 2015)

Recalling her unconscious bug, Emperor_Evulz snatched the second Pokéball from her belt, thence summoning Amotherasu's replacement in a burst of red light. Perry watched carefully as the beam congealed into a writhing blob of energy that moulded itself and hardened into... a lump of seaweed. He was rather taken aback when the seaweed began to flail and roll in the nearest puddle, until a closer look revealed it to be a rather frantic Skrelp. Mystery, for that was her name, splashed wildly in the shallow pool, soaking her body as thoroughly as she could before wriggling out of it and crawling grumpily across the floor on her fins to face her opponent. She was not liking this forced excursion to the surface world one bit- how did these land-beasts put up with it being so _dry_?- and was well in the mood to knock something unconscious to vent her frustrations. Gleefully she noted how thoroughly dinged-up her adversary looked; clearly he'd been softened up for her already. She readied herself for the battle ahead, Perry steeling himself and vowing to do his utmost as a whistle rang out, calling a start to the second leg of the match.

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Five=* []

*Totodile* 














Perry 
Health: 30% | Energy: 49%
Ability: No Guard 
_raring to go again._ 
Condition: Atk+2. Burned (3% damage per round, -3% damage from physical attacks) 
Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 100% | Energy: 100% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_uncomfortably dry._ 
Condition: none 
Feint Attack/Acid Armour ~ Shadow Ball/Acid Armour ~ Shadow Ball/Acid Armour​

Already getting her land fins, Mystery set to work, just narrowly beating Perry to the punch. Shadows spread across the ground as they flew to her, shrouding her in an impenetrable aura of darkness. Now completely cloaking her, the shadow slithered across the floor at tremendous speed, making a beeline for Perry, who winced and held his scabbard in front of him to brace for the oncoming attack. When it didn't come, his eye opened a crack and peered around suspiciously, until a slimy appendage tapped him mischievously on the cross-guard. Once he naively turned around, Mystery rushed towards him and slapped him hard with her tail, the last of the Dark energy dissipating into extra damage.

Startled by the pain and the suddenness of her ambush, Perry clattered to the ground with a screech, lifting himself slowly upright and locating a boulder to throw at her in recompense. He found a good-sized one just next to him, but as he heaved it into the air the pressure on his tender burn made him hiss in discomfort. He tried again, very gingerly, and tossed the rock high into the air, but with less force than he might have otherwise. Nonetheless it landed on Mystery with a satisfying-enough _crunch_, crumbling into rubble as it did. 

Mystery squeaked unappreciatively as she wriggled out from beneath the pile of aggregate, fuming as she summoned another horde of shadows, this time collecting them in an eerie ball of darkness at the tip of her snout. Her head swung back with recoil as she fired it towards Perry, and it burst against him into black smoke-like wisps that faded eerily into nothing. Perry flinched, the ghostly power contained in the shot burning his hide, before shaking off the pain and finding himself another rock. Deftly he sliced it into many good-sized chunks, swatting each one at Mystery with a swing of his blade and a grimace from the crippling pain of his burn. The Skrelp squealed as rocks rained down on her like the water still pouring through the roof, at a blinding rate that almost rivalled that of the furious downpour. The barrage petered out just as quickly as the rain did, leaving Mystery sore, dry and highly annoyed.

She massaged the lumps Perry's assault had left on her- the ones her little fins could reach, at least- and scowled at him murderously. It was time to end this. Another orb of darkness began forming at her snout, and with a vicious shriek she fired it into Perry, knocking him back with a great burst of shadowy energy. She watched triumphantly as he squirmed weakly on the ground, eagerly awaiting the moment when he lay still and being rather disappointed when he slowly and stiffly eased himself up.

Perry's head thudded with agony. His blade was scratched, chipped and blunted, his tassel flapping around him in worn tatters, his burn screaming with pain more than ever. But he wasn't done. Not yet. With incredible effort, he searched along the ground with his tassel, feeling blindly for a suitable rock. He wrapped it around a worthy specimen, weakly spinning it above his head like a sling before letting the rock go with as much force as he could muster. It pinged loudly off a lump of stone bordering the skylight, and Brock's anguished cry echoed across the room as the stonework crumbled and plummeted onto Mystery in huge chunks. Fortunately the structural soundness of the gym was not compromised by this deterioration, which was rather more of a relief to Brock than it was to Mystery as she clambered angrily out of yet another pile of rocks. Her spirits were lifted when her gaze turned to Perry; the Honedge twitched violently, collapsing to the ground and shivering in pain, the agony of the burn Amotherasu inflicted as her last desperate _screw you, Perry_ finally having worn him down to the point that he could no longer bear to battle. Mystery whooped victoriously as she watched her vanquished foe disappear back into his Pokéball, belly-flopping into the nearest puddle and sending up a great spout of water to punctuate her triumph.


*Totodile* 














Perry 
Health: 0% | Energy: 34%
Ability: No Guard 
_knocked out!_ 
Condition: Atk+2. Burned (3% damage per round, -3% damage from physical attacks) 
Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide ~ Rock Slide

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 82% | Energy: 89% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_having a little victory splash in Amotherasu's honour._ 
Condition: none 
Feint Attack ~ Shadow Ball ~ Shadow Ball​
*Referee's notes*
~ the burn dealt _just_ enough damage to knock Perry out after the third action.
~ small puddles are dotted around the floor of the gym, slowly drying in the sun.

*Calculations*
~ Feint Attack: 7% damage, 3% energy
~ Rock Slide #1: 6% damage, 5% energy
~ Shadow Ball #1: 10% damage, 4% energy
~ Rock Slide #2: 6% damage, 5% energy
~ Shadow Ball #2: 10% damage, 4% energy
~ Rock Slide #3: 6% damage, 5% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile sends out and attacks
~ Emperor_Evulz attacks


----------



## Totodile (Mar 3, 2015)

You done good, Perry. Rest in peace ... or dream of laying waste to your foes, whatever makes you happy.

Sekhmet, you're up. Use Thunderbolt a lot. If she Protects, use Light Screen, but only do that once. If she Protects and you've already used Light Screen, Charge yourself.

*Thunderbolt/Light Screen ~ Thunderbolt/Light Screen/Charge ~ Thunderbolt/Light Screen/Charge*


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 9, 2015)

Alright Mystery, use *Icy Wind*, then spread some* Toxic Spikes* around you, and finish it with *Sludge Bomb*, but if she's already poisoned, use *Venoshock* instead.
*
Icy Wind ~ Toxic Spikes ~ Sludge Bomb/Venoshock*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 10, 2015)

Holding up Perry's Pokéball and returning him to its safe confines, Totodile selected his replacement and sent it forth into the fray, materialising Sekhmet the Shinx before her opponent. Pumped up as she was, Mystery was taken aback by her foe's semblance; for a cute little lion cub she sure was daunting. She tried her best to put her unease behind her, but she scarcely felt she'd be able to give it her all if she had to get up close and personal with the terrifying widdle kitty cat.

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Six=* []

*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Intimidate
_adorably terrifying._ 
Condition: none 
Thunderbolt/Light Screen ~ Thunderbolt/Light Screen/Charge ~ Thunderbolt/Light Screen/Charge

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 82% | Energy: 89% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_shying away from Sekhmet._ 
Condition: -1Atk
Icy Wind ~ Toxic Spikes ~ Sludge Bomb/Venoshock


Noting her foe's terror with a snicker, Sekhmet began to build up a charge in her fur, which crackled and stood on end as the charge grew more and more potent. She seemed much larger and more threatening with her fur puffed out, causing Mystery to wince in fear, and then in pain as a searing jolt of electricity arced from Sekhmet's body and discharged into her damp hide. Mystery shook herself to rid her joints of the tingly crackle of static before retaliating, sucking in air through her snout before releasing it in a rush of frigid wind. The wave of air that rushed over Sekhmet made her yelp with discomfort, the chill cutting to the bone and leaving a layer of ice around her extremities as it passed over them. Thin as it was, it still hindered her somewhat, making her sluggish and slower to move.

With her opponent still accustoming to her frozen joints, Mystery seized the chance to get a strike in ahead of the competition. Poisoned spines sprung out of her hide, and flailing from side to side she shook them free, hurling them into the ground around Sekhmet with enough force to penetrate into the stone floor and leave a wide circle of hazardous poison spikes wherever she might step. Fortunately she had no intention of moving an inch, instead generating another jolt of electricity and zapping Mystery from afar.

Mystery scowled and brushed the soot off her scales. All these shocks were starting to wear her down. She at least could take consolation in the fact that Sekhmet was still struggling with her frozen limbs, enough so for her to beat her to the punch again. Noxious ooze dripped from her snout in the wake of a great glob of sludge, which she promptly blasted at her foe like a cannonball. It burst against Sekhmet's hide with tremendous force, the caustic, poisonous slime that composed it seeping into the wounds the eruption inflicted and settling quickly into her body. Groaning queasily, Sekhmet ignored the sickness welling up inside her and loosed another jolt in retaliation. Mystery shrieked in pain as the shock coursed through her, then in confusion as the pain mysteriously cut off partway into the attack.​

*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 80% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Intimidate
_a little peaky._ 
Condition: Spd-1. poisoned (3% damage per round).
Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 42% [CAPPED] | Energy: 77% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_fried and frustrated._ 
Condition: Atk-1.
Icy Wind ~ Toxic Spikes ~ Sludge Bomb​
*Referee's notes*
~ a layer of poisoned spikes surrounds Sekhmet.
~ Thunderbolting didn't require Sekhmet to move, so she had no reason to step on any spikes.
~ both Pokémon are now tied for speed, and priority will be determined randomly unless their speed stats are changed further.
~ Sludge Bomb successfully poisoned Sekhmet.
~ the third Thunderbolt hit the cap.

*Calculations*
~ Thunderbolt #1: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Icy Wind: 4% damage, 4% energy
~ Thunderbolt #2: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Toxic Spikes: 3% energy
~ Thunderbolt #3: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Sludge Bomb: 13% damage, 5% energy

*Next round*
~ Emperor_Evulz attacks
~ Totodile attacks


----------



## Meowth (Mar 15, 2015)

*DQ warning for Emperor_Evulz.* You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 16, 2015)

We're okay Mystery, you still got this. Use *Water Pulse* twice, then hit him with *Sludge Bomb*. If he protects, spread more *Toxic Spikes.
*
*Water Pulse/Toxic Spikes x 2 ~ Sludge Bomb/Toxic Spikes *


----------



## Totodile (Mar 17, 2015)

Keep on keepin' on, Sekhmet.

*Thunderbolt x3*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 20, 2015)

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Seven=* []

*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 80% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Intimidate
_a little peaky._ 
Condition: Spd-1. poisoned (3% damage per round).
Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 42% [CAPPED] | Energy: 77% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_fried and frustrated._ 
Condition: Atk-1.
Water Pulse/Toxic Spikes ~ Water Pulse/Toxic Spikes ~ Sludge Bomb/Toxic Spikes​

Mystery was befuddled and somewhat taken off guard. This numbness had come so suddenly, and completely cut off all pain sensation from Sekhmet's attacks. She began to panic. What if the shock had completely crippled her? What if she could never swim again?! Evidently moved by her distress, Sekhmet set her fur crackling once more. She'll feel this, she thought to herself. That should set her mind at rest. A sudden jolt arced across the room from her pricked-up fur and discharged into Mystery, who to her own relief felt a searing pain as she lay in a spasming heap.

As the electricity coursing through her dissipated away, Mystery began to weep tears of joy at her newly-regained ability to feel. That hurt. That hurt! Hey, hang on a tick... that _hurt_! Her gratitude evaporated in the blazing heat of her anger, and she retaliated by blasting water from her snout in undulating pulses while emitting a terrible shriek. The sound waves spread out towards Sekhmet, pulling the water in their wake and barraging her with it at tremendous speed.

Sekhmet rubbed a paw over her aching ears, grinning as electricity began to course through her wetted fur. With a snarl she sent out another tendril of electric charge, connecting with Mystery and pumping another generous dose of voltage into her. Mystery squealed in pain, numbness returning to her body as the shock played havoc with her nervous system, locking up her muscles and left her without any sensation beside the pain. Struggling weakly against her sluggishness, she just about managed to wrangle her body under her control enough to let off another pulse of water at Sekhmet.

The Shinx took the assault without complaint, drawing ever more pleasure from the agony she inflicted upon her helpless foe. With a cackle, she shot another thread of voltage across the Gym and thrust it into Mystery, gleefully reducing her into a helpless, flopping mess. Her muscles locked up entirely, leaving her unable to move so much as a fin or even feel the full force of the shock coursing through her. All she could feel was worn out and ready to be freed of this godawful torture of a battle.


*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 53% | Energy: 76%
Ability: Intimidate
_eager to land the finishing blow._ 
Condition: Spd-1. poisoned (3% damage per round).
Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt ~ Thunderbolt

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 2% [CAPPED] | Energy: 73% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_given up hope._ 
Condition: Atk-1. Paralysed (moderate).
Water Pulse ~ Water Pulse ~ paralysed​
*Referee's notes*
~ a layer of poisoned spikes surrounds Sekhmet.
~ Mystery was paralysed by the second Thunderbolt.
~ the second Water Pulse was a critical hit.
~ the third Thunderbolt hit the cap.
~ Mystery was fully paralysed on the third action.

*Calculations*
~ Thunderbolt #1: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Water Pulse #1: 9% damage, 2% energy
~ Thunderbolt #2: 16% damage, 4% energy
~ Water Pulse #2: 15% damage, 2% energy
~ Thunderbolt #3: 16% damage, 4% energy

*Next round*
~ Totodile attacks
~ Emperor_Evulz attacks


----------



## Totodile (Mar 20, 2015)

Almost there, Sekhmet! Shock her until she's down.

*Shock Wave x3*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 25, 2015)

*DQ warning for Emperor_Evulz.* You have 48 hours to post commands.


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 27, 2015)

(guah sorries) 

It's alright Mystery, you did your best, but don't go down without a fight! Nail the enemy with *Sludge Bombs*!
*
Sludge Bomb X 3
*


----------



## Meowth (Mar 27, 2015)

*=Totodile vs Emperor_Evulz: Round Eight=* []

*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 53% | Energy: 76%
Ability: Intimidate
_eager to land the finishing blow._ 
Condition: Spd-1. poisoned (3% damage per round).
Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave ~ Shock Wave

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 2% | Energy: 73% 
Ability: Adaptability 
_given up hope._ 
Condition: Atk-1. Paralysed (moderate).
Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Sludge Bomb​

Slashed to her very last shred of stamina, Mystery groaned bleakly, laboriously hauling herself off the ground and gazing around the arena blankly with eyes clouded over with pain. Her every fibre screamed for her to stop, and she could only defy them for so long before her eventual collapse. Until that happened, though, she still had a job to do here. After weakly letting out a small coughing fit, she spluttered and began to bring up a glob of putrid slime from her internal venom sacs, pausing as she tried with all her will to summon the strength to hurl it at her foe.

But Sekhmet was bored toying with her. The time had come for the little lioness cub to take down her prey. Her fur crackled once again as a charge built up inside it, but rather than firing it at her foe in an arc like before, she loosed it into the ground, creating a huge blast of electrical power that sent a shockwave rippling through the ground, scattering the poisonous spikes all around her in all directions as it raced away from her at tremendous speed. In no time it reached Mystery, the shuddering ground tossing her up and slamming her back onto the floor before flinging her away and smacking her hard against a rock.

And that was it. Her limp body slid back to the floor like a rag doll and lay there motionless before her trainer recalled the poor creature to its Pokéball to recuperate. With that, a blast of the referee's whistle signified the end of the match, accompanied by the raising of a blue flag. Totodile was the winner! The participants left their places and met in the centre of the arena, the trainers shaking hands as the referee distributed prizes. With all said and done, they bid Brock farewell, thanked him for his time, and turned to leave the gym. A rather belligerent crowd of impatient gym challengers met them as the doors swung open, each of them _very _interested to know their justification for keeping them waiting all day...


*Totodile* 










Sekhmet  @Shuca Berry
Health: 53% | Energy: 74%
Ability: Intimidate
_thrilled with herself._ 
Condition: Spd-1. poisoned (3% damage per round).
Shock Wave

*Emperor_Evulz*














Mystery 
Health: 0% | Energy: 73% 
Ability: Adaptability 
Condition: knocked out!​
*Referee's notes*
~ a layer of poisoned spikes surrounds Sekhmet.

*Calculations*
~ Shock Wave: 11% damage, 2% energy

*Final notes*

Totodile gets $16, Emperor_Evulz gets $8, and I get $10.

Perry, Mystery, and Sekhmet each earn 2EXP and 2 happiness, while Amotherasu gets 1EXP and 1 happiness.

Good match, you guys! It was nice to end one without a DQ for once. \o/


----------



## Totodile (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks for reffing, Sangfroidish!

And good game, Emperor_Evulz!


----------

